# What a weekend...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bueller says he is really, really tired...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That face!!!!!! He is so cute!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a mug he has on him! Love that 2nd picture


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I think he'll take a day off tomorrow


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is the happiest dog. And he makes all of us happy, too. You just HAVE to smile when you are around him. He's a gift.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> I think he'll take a day off tomorrow


 
Wish I could...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is the smooshiest, huggiest face ever!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

that pointer face sure pulls my heartstrings, my dad's bird dogs were such great dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LUV Bueller!!!! Looks like he's pleading for a snuggle buddy.......


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What cute sad eyes he has. I would love to snuggle all day with him and his mink throw. Very classy dude. And I love how neat and clean your house it! I


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a face...makes me want to kiss his nose.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bueller looks very cozy. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> What cute sad eyes he has. I would love to snuggle all day with him and his mink throw. Very classy dude. And I love how neat and clean your house it! I


HAHAHA! He wears a tuxedo, so might as well have mink, too! And, thank you. I am what some would call a "clean freak". I feel very strongly that living with animals is no excuse to have a messy/dirty house.It's much more enjoyable to me to live with clean dogs/clean house.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would happily curl on that sofa for a nap with him!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I would happily curl on that sofa for a nap with him!


Key words "curl up". Because Bueller TOTALLY hogs the sofa/bed/chair and your only hope to "share" is to make yourself as small as you possibly can... :


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> HAHAHA! He wears a tuxedo, so might as well have mink, too! And, thank you. I am what some would call a "clean freak". I feel very strongly that living with animals is no excuse to have a messy/dirty house.It's much more enjoyable to me to live with clean dogs/clean house.


I agree....my kids will always tell people that they didn't need alarm clocks when they were growning up they woke to the sound of mom and her vacuum cleaner!!! :


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my...what a face!! I love how he's on the couch yet giving the sad, "I'm so hard done by" look! So adorable...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

janine said:


> I agree....my kids will always tell people that they didn't need alarm clocks when they were growning up they woke to the sound of mom and her vacuum cleaner!!! :


My boys slept right through it. You could vacuum THEM and they wouldn't wake up!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you disturbed his much needed nap.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I would love to plant a smooch on that black velvet cheek, lol. He is a handsome one!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> I would love to plant a smooch on that black velvet cheek, lol. He is a handsome one!


He has great lips.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we see more pictures of his whole body? I'd love to see him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a mug! He has to be one of the most adorable dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh he really is a handsome chap... looks like he knows it too...lol! Knows just how to pose for the camera... good boy!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That is the smooshiest, huggiest face ever!


That is exactly what I was thinking !!!:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He has sad eyes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> He has sad eyes.


 
Which belie his great joy in life, his sense of humor, his mischievous pranks, and his overall belief that the world is his oyster.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Which belie his great joy in life, his sense of humor, his mischievous pranks, and his overall belief that the world is his oyster.


With a mug like that I'll just bet the world is truly his oyster.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

There is a reason why Nitro chooses to be best buds with Bueller - it's always fun


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Bueller! He is so abused....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love his face. Are his the typical markings, they're perfect? Ike can sport those sad puppy dog eyes too when what's behind them is utter joy. Looks like you have a Nutter Pup too, (Ike's nickname) a creature of pure joy.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Awww! I want to just give him a bear hug!


----------

